

Beehive, a Multi-core Platform for Low-level Systems Research - speek
http://projects.csail.mit.edu/beehive/Beehive-2010-01-MIT.pdf

======
sbierwagen
Yeesh, a slide deck. What, they don't have a site you can link to?

Anyway, this just looks like an oldschool supercomputer, architecturally, with
all the time-proven disadvantages of such. Is there some astounding
breakthrough, or even mildly interesting breakthrough, that I am missing here?

~~~
gonzo
maybe you didn't look at the URL

<http://projects.csail.mit.edu/beehive/>

It's an educational system... teaches 'tute students about programming against
bare metal.

Now go back to configuring your linux machine(s).. OK?

